# interface mysql[résolu, mais vous pouvez continuer]

## 22decembre

Je suis à la recherche d'une interface graphique pour mes serveurs mysql.

Il se trouve que j'ai phpmyadmin, mais il plante tout le temps, et j'ai pas envie d'installer php+apache+phpmyadmin sur mon desktop...

Quelqu'un a une gui a peu près convenable qu'on puisse installer sur un pc de bureau ?

----------

## guilc

Le truc officiel qui fait la cuisine ?

dev-db/mysql-workbench

----------

## Ascodas

Sinon ce post très récemment :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-835870-highlight-mysql.html

----------

